# Gucci HEADLINER fabric question



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

What up riders, question:

I bought a gang of this Gucci material, took it into some headliner places, but they said that the fabric was no good for a headliner, talkin' about how they gotta spray the glue with the foam on it, and the glue (green) would prolly seep through the fabric and look ugly, and if they use a different glue it won't stick.

I understand all that just fine, so I'm tellin' them to put a regular headliner up, and just attach this material to THAT material, and we're good to go, but they don't know about that.

My question is, all these guys out there with the patterned interiors, how y'all doin' it?! Are y'all using vinyl?! Cuz they said Vinyl wouldn't work cuz it's too thick and the sunroof cover would rub and remove the material. And I KNOW that people get away with regular fabric...!!! Now I got 5 yards of white Gucci fabric I ain't got nothin' to do with. 

Gimme some helpp y'all!!!!

In case you need to know, it's a '92 Town Car, white interior. Got the sunroof in it.
Thanks all!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

do it yourself. 3m super 77 wont bleed through unless you cake it on heavily and its plenty strong enoung to hold it.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Jun 28 2006, 05:22 PM~5684416
> *do it yourself.  3m super 77 wont bleed through unless you cake it on heavily and its plenty strong enoung to hold it.
> *


is the 77 the orange shit???


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

nah i think thats permatex headliner glue


super 77 is a bigass dark red can


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

o, aight. cuz the orange stuff bled through my white vinyl


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

what about Gorrila Glue??


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

i used 3m spray can upholstery adhesive. no saggs yet or glue bleed thru, and been holdin up for a lil over a year now. has gone through extreme cold, and pretty hot weather


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hey BG pmpn.. where u get that fabric from??


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 30 2006, 10:27 PM~5695417
> *hey BG pmpn.. where u get that fabric from??
> *



My wife found it somewhere out the states, I'll find out for you


Thanks for all the help everyone, any help's appreciated!
I'll try the do it yourself thing, hopefully it works!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

The dyed glue could possibly bleed thru, my former shop used landau and trim cement,,

it was a yellowy contact cement,, worked for anything,, and in applications where bleeding was an issue, the key was to just turn the gun down and shoot with more air and less glue,, so it basically lands and dries right away.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jul 1 2006, 05:05 PM~5698563
> *The dyed glue could possibly bleed thru, my former shop used landau and trim cement,,
> 
> it was a yellowy contact cement,, worked for anything,, and in applications where bleeding was an issue, the key was to just turn the gun down and shoot with more air and less glue,, so it basically lands and dries right away.
> *


Cool, but what if you're using a spray can - I'm not using no spray gun - not that hardcore yet!

I'm gonna try the 3M stuff. Let's see if that works. Wher eI'm going, I'm gonna have nothing but time...!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

you shouldnt have a problem with the 3m super 77

my olds had fur all over which is a lot heavier and i live in new orleans where the temps range for 80-110+ most of the year ya know extreme heat and not one peice even thought of pulling off or saggin


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

You should be pretty safe with anything out of an aerosol since the amount is putting out at once is pretty limited,, just be careful to not let it build up and keep it thin,, but at the same time get full coverage,,,


I guess thats where the skill comes in..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

weldwood cement comes in 5 gallon cans and spray cans has a nice ''web'' pattern that will work perfect....


----------

